# Mi casa es/esta vieja?



## Agu

Me podeis explicar como usar los verbos _ser_ y _estar_ con algunos adjetivos?Me refiero a la descripcion de las cosas (no de las personas)
1. Nuevo
Mi casa es nueva.(?) / Mi casa esta nueva.  _- Las dos versiones son correctas? Si es asi, cual es la diferencia?_
Estos muebles son nuevos.(?)
2. Viejo
Esta casa es vieja. (puedo decir asi si quiero decir que ya tiene muchos anos?)
El sofa esta viejo. (que ya se nota que lo hemos comprado ya hace mucho?)
3. de moda
Solo se usa con el verbo ESTAR? 

Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda,
Agata


----------



## Talant

Agu said:


> Me podéis explicar cómo usar los verbos _ser_ y _estar_ con algunos adjetivos? Me refiero a la descripción de las cosas (no de las personas)
> 1. Nuevo
> Mi casa es nueva.(?) / Mi casa está nueva.  _- ¿Las dos versiones son correctas? Si es así, cuál es la diferencia?_
> Estos muebles son nuevos.(?)
> 2. Viejo
> Esta casa es vieja. (puedo decir así si quiero decir que ya tiene muchos años?)
> El sofa está viejo. (que ya se nota que lo hemos comprado ya hace mucho?)
> 3. de moda
> Solo se usa con el verbo ESTAR?
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda,
> Agata



Buenas:

Empiezo por el final:
3) Sólo se puede decir "estar de moda"
2) La diferencia entre "ser" y "estar" con frecuencia se reduce a la temporalidad. Algo "es" cuando es difícil que cambie. Algo "está" cuando puede cambiar fácilmente.
Así, "la casa es vieja" significa que tiene muchos años, y es difícil que deje de tenerlos. "La casa está vieja" indica que tiene pinta de vieja (es decir, en mal estado, con pintura desconchada, cañerías que suenan,....) pero se puede arreglar con una buena reparación.
1) Semejante a "2)". Ambos casos son correctos.

Saludos

PS: intenta evitar la palabra "anos"... si no tienes "ñ" usa "agnos", "anyos".... "Anos" es una palabra no muy fina y delicada.


----------



## Agu

Muchisimas gracias. Escribo sin acentos porque en mi lengua (y en el teclado) no los tenemos.. Ya se que anos no suena bien...Gracias por la sugerencia!(lo de agnos),
Agata


----------



## Dianajara

Hola Agu...

Mi casa es nueva = Es correcto
Mis muebles son nuevos = es correcto

Pero hay momentos en la conversacion en la que puedes decir:
Mi casa "esta" como nueva, lo que implica que no es pero luce como nueva, igual para: los muebles "estan" como nuevos.

Espero que te ayude a entender un poco mas el Español


----------



## Miguelillo 87

También puedes decir, Mis muebles están nuevos. Cuando respondes a una pregunta, por ejemplo.

¿Tus muebles valen mucho? 

¡cLARO! Están nuevos. 

O también en alguna excalmación,

¡Esténse quietos chamacos que los muebles están nuevos!

¡No brinquen en la sala porque está nueva!


----------



## Marieteeee

Agu said:


> Me podeis ayudar como usar los verbos _ser_ y _estar_ con algunos adjetivos?Me refiero a la descripcion de las cosas (no de las personas)
> 1. Nuevo
> Mi casa es nueva.(?)
> Estos muebles son nuevos.(?)


 
"Mi casa es nueva" quiere decir que ha sido construida hace poco tiempo.
"Mi casa está nueva" quiere decir que fisícamente da la impresión de ser nueva en el momento actual, puede ser nueva o no. Quiere decir que se conserva como si fuera nueva.
Lo mismo sucede con los muebles.

Un saludo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Marieteeee said:


> "Mi casa es nueva" quiere decir que ha sido construida hace poco tiempo.
> "Mi casa está nueva" quiere decir que fisícamente da la impresión de ser nueva en el momento actual, puede ser nueva o no. Quiere decir que se conserva como si fuera nueva.
> Lo mismo sucede con los muebles.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Pues creo que no estoy de avuerdo contigo, porque si dices.

¿Tienes mucho con esta casa?

No, mi casa es nueva 
 o
No. Mi casa está nueva.

Quiere decir lo mismo, ninguna da el sentido de aparentar.


----------



## Marieteeee

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues creo que no estoy de avuerdo contigo, porque si dices.
> 
> ¿Tienes mucho con esta casa?
> 
> No, mi casa es nueva
> o
> No. Mi casa está nueva.
> 
> Quiere decir lo mismo, ninguna da el sentido de aparentar.


 

En España lo que yo he dicho es totalmente correcto. No entiendo el ejemplo que has puesto. En Mexico y en España creo que no se habla igual, así que puede ser que el significado de ser/estar cambie de un país al otro. En España la frase "mi casa es nueva" y "mi casa esta nueva" JAMAS significa lo mismo. De todas formas no vamos a discutir, creo que una persona que esta estudiando español no tiene porque saber como habla cada país en concreto. La idea es que yo he dado es la correcta sobre el verbo ser y estar. "Estar" describe el estado fisico de una cosa en el momento actual y "ser" describe una caracterista que siempre (al menos de momento) se posee.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso lo digo, tú dices que mi casa es nueva quiere decir que ha sido construida hace poco tiempo y que está nueva que d ala impresión.
Pero tú mismo lo acabas de decri.
Ser.- es que siempre es así
Estar.- es en le momento.

Entonces, una casa o está nueva o no lo está.
Si quisieses decir que lo aparenta. Sería

Mi casa está COMO nueva o Mi casa PASA por nueva.

Pero es como decir Mi carro es nuevo, Mi carro está nuevo. Los dos quieren decir que el carro es recien comprado,


----------



## xOoeL

Siguiendo con el razonamiento de Marieteeee:
Esta camisa es nueva (la compré ayer),  el problema es que ya no está nueva (ya la he estrenado).

En España, "estar nuevo" es "estar como nuevo" o "estar sin usar".


----------



## Marieteeee

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo contigo, por eso lo digo, tú dices que mi casa es nueva quiere decir que ha sido construida hace poco tiempo y que está nueva que d ala impresión.
> Pero tú mismo lo acabas de decri.
> Ser.- es que siempre es así
> Estar.- es en le momento.
> 
> Entonces, una casa o está nueva o no lo está.
> Si quisieses decir que lo aparenta. Sería
> 
> Mi casa está COMO nueva o Mi casa PASA por nueva.
> 
> Pero es como decir Mi carro es nuevo, Mi carro está nuevo. Los dos quieren decir que el carro es recien comprado,


 
Acabo de aprender una cosa nueva sobre el español de Mexico jejeje. En España "mi coche está nuevo" nunca significa que es recién comprado, sinó que aparenta ser nuevo. Si quieres decir que es recién comprado dirías "mi coche es nuevo" 

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿Qué, qué? Pues entonces la verdad nuestros españoles son muy diferentes, Por ejemplo en la frase que dio Xooel, en México es lo mismo decir. 
Esta camisa es nueva, está nueva  (la compré ayer)
 el problema es que ya no está nueva O Ya noes nueva  (ya la he estrenado).

Yo también aprendi algo nuevo


----------



## mirx

"Vaya mundo".

Nunca me imaginé que en España. "Estar" fuera sinónimo de aparentar, o "parecer como"

Contigo Miguel, En México:

Mi casa está vieja.
Mi casa es vieja.

Son exactamente lo mismo.

Maldición ahora resuta que voy a tener que aprender el verbo ser/estar en español, ¿quién lo diría?


----------



## xOoeL

DRAE said:
			
		

> *estar**.*
> (Del lat. _stare_).
> * 1.* intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Existir, hallarse en este o aquel lugar, situación, condición o modo actual de ser. U. t. c. prnl.





			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *ser**.*
> (De _seer_).
> * 1.* verbo sust. U. para afirmar del sujeto lo que significa el atributo.





			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *nuevo.
> ** 6.* adj. Recién incorporado a un lugar o a un grupo.
> *9.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que está poco o nada deteriorada por el uso, por oposición a _viejo_.



Yo no veo un uso que no esté en el diccionario, lo interpretes como lo interpretes:
Estar nuevo = Hallarse en una condición de no deterioro
Estar nuevo = Reducción de "estar como nuevo"

Mi muebles están nuevos = Mis muebles no están estropeados
Mis muebles son nuevos = Mis muebles los acabo de comprar


----------



## mirx

xOoeL said:


> Yo no veo un uso que no esté en el diccionario, lo interpretes como lo interpretes:
> Estar nuevo = Hallarse en una condición de no deterioro
> Estar nuevo = Reducción de "estar como nuevo"
> 
> Mi muebles están nuevos = Mis muebles no están estropeados
> Mis muebles son nuevos = Mis muebles los acabo de comprar


 

¿y que piensaís de esto?

"Te vendo mi estereo", Es nuevo, bueno no es nuevo lo compré el año pasado, pero no lo he usado.


----------



## xOoeL

mirx said:


> ¿y que piensaís de esto? Je,je, limítate al "ustedes"
> 
> "Te vendo mi estéreo", Es nuevo, bueno no es nuevo lo compré el año pasado, pero no lo he usado.



Tu opción estaría muy bien, pues ahí estás diciendo que el aparato en cuestión no es nuevo, sino que está como nuevo (pues no está deteriorado).  Otras formas de decir lo mismo:
"Te vendo mi estéreo. Está como nuevo / No es nuevo, pero como si lo fuera / Está nuevecito, aunque tiene ya bastantes meses / Apenas lo he usado."


----------



## mirx

xOoeL said:


> Tu opción estaría muy bien, pues ahí estás diciendo que el aparato en cuestión no es nuevo, sino que está como nuevo (pues no está deteriorado). Otras formas de decir lo mismo:
> "Te vendo mi estéreo. Está como nuevo / No es nuevo, pero como si lo fuera / Está nuevecito, aunque tiene ya bastantes meses / Apenas lo he usado."


 

No tengo ni idea de lo que escribiste.


----------



## xOoeL

Lo que digo es que no sé qué duda pretendes introducir con tu frase, pues creo que se entiende igual en México que en España, y que no contradice nada de lo dicho hasta el momento.
Aparte de eso, he añadido otras formas de decir lo mismo.  En algunas de esas frases se ve la distinción entre "ser" y "estar" de la que estábamos hablando.


----------



## mirx

xOoeL said:


> Lo que digo es que no sé qué duda pretendes introducir con tu frase, pues creo que se entiende igual en México que en España, y que no contradice nada de lo dicho hasta el momento.
> Aparte de eso, he añadido otras formas de decir lo mismo. En algunas de esas frases se ve la distinción entre "ser" y "estar" de la que estábamos hablando.


 

Pues sigo sin entender, según lo que publicaíste (¿este si está bien?) Maretee y tu.

El coche es rosa= El coche como que parece rosa.
El coche es rosa= La pintura del coche es, de hecho, rosa.

Yo también estoy en desacuerdo con Maretee, y creo que en ambos países utilizamos es/estar de la misma manera. Admito que hay una diferencia en los ejemplos de "la casa es/está nueva", pero en México dicha diferencia no es percibida, por lo tanto usamos ser/estar indistintamente (en éste caso específico).


----------



## xOoeL

mirx said:


> Pues sigo sin entender, según lo que *publicasteis* (¿este si está bien?) Maretee y tu.
> 
> El coche es rosa= El coche como que parece rosa.
> El coche es rosa= La pintura del coche es, de hecho, rosa.
> 
> Yo también estoy en desacuerdo con Maretee, y creo que en ambos países utilizamos es/estar de la misma manera. Admito que hay una diferencia en los ejemplos de "la casa es/está nueva", pero en México dicha diferencia no es percibida, por lo tanto usamos ser/estar indistintamente (en éste caso específico).



El coche es rosa = El coche es de color rosa
El coche está rosa = El coche se ha puesto rosa (era rojo, pero ha descolorido, por ejemplo)

No pretendo discutir lo que se entienda en México.  Sólo quería decir que se percibe una diferencia entre ser/estar en España en la mayor parte de los casos.


----------



## dec-sev

xOoeL said:


> Mis muebles son nuevos = Mis muebles los acabo de comprar


 
¿ Y si los acabo de comprar en second-hand? ¿Son nuevos o estan neuvos? La condición de los muebles comprados no es bastante bien. 

He oído decir que " tengo un coche nuevo" y "tengo un nueve coche" no son lo mismo. Si no me equivoco la primera frase se refiere a otro coche ( he vendido mi coche y me he comprado un nuevo) cuando la segunda se refiere a otra marca. ¿O no es?


----------



## mirx

Ya entendí lo que quereís decir (estoy seguro de que ahora si está bien).

Con el ejemplo del carro me ha quedado más claro.

El coche está rosa= era rojo pero se ha descolorido.

La casa está nueva= ¿Quién la uso antes de que estuviera nueva?


----------



## xOoeL

dec-sev said:


> ¿ Y si los acabo de comprar en second-hand? ¿Son nuevos o estan neuvos? La condición de los muebles comprados no es bastante bien.
> 
> He oído decir que " tengo un coche nuevo" y "tengo un nueve coche" no son lo mismo. Si no me equivoco la primera frase se refiere a otro coche ( he vendido mi coche y me he comprado un nuevo) cuando la segunda se refiere a otra marca. ¿O no es?



Si los acabo de comprar son nuevos en mi casa.  Son nuevos para mí, aunque no estén nuevos.  De todas formas, sólo estaba poniendo una de las posibles interpretaciones de la frase.


> *nuevo
> 6.* adj. Recién incorporado a un lugar o a un grupo. _Es nuevo en el colegio_


"Tengo un coche nuevo" y "Tengo un nuevo coche" podrían ser los mismo, pero por lo general la segunda se reserva a los casos en que has cambiado de coche, mientras que la primera se usa tanto si antes no tenías como si lo has cambiado.


----------



## Casusa

Tengo un nuevo coche sí se usa en el sentido de que "he cambiado de coche", como lo explicaron anteriormente.


----------



## dec-sev

xOoeL said:


> Si los acabo de comprar son nuevos en mi casa. Son nuevos para mí, aunque no estén nuevos. De todas formas, sólo estaba poniendo una de las posibles interpretaciones de la frase.
> "Tengo un coche nuevo" y "Tengo un nuevo coche" podrían ser los mismo, pero por lo general la segunda se reserva a los casos en que has cambiado de coche, mientras que la primera se usa tanto si antes no tenías como si lo has cambiado.


 
Hola xOoel:
Gracias por tus explicaciones. A veces se me ocurre que el foro en vez de aclarar mis dudas me confunde más. El hecho es que mi manual se trata el problema de ser/estar aproximadamente así:
_ser_ se refiere al acción en cuando _estar_ al resultado de la acción.Asi _las casas son construidas_ no es lo mismo que _estan construidas_. Quiero decir que se traducen en Ruso de manera diferente.
  Tus explicaciones con muebles  son más vividas. 
Gracias una vez más.


----------



## Casusa

* Nayeli * said:


> _Será en tu país_


 
en  el mío, en el de Xooel y en el de Mirx . .


----------



## mirx

* Nayeli * said:


> _¡¡Chicos!! ^_^ Teneis razón en que sea 'gramaticalmente correcto', pero, ¿habeis oído a alguien decir "tengo un nuevo coche"? No se usa_


 

Si se usa, pero quizá en tu país no, con eso de que los españoles creen que cada región en la que viven es un país diferente.

Y como decimos en México. Al rato te va a caer el veinte, Yo creo que hay otras expresiones que usamos más por eso de momento no te suena lo del nuevo coche, pero ya verás como sí se usa. Incluso en tu país.


----------



## xOoeL

A ver si no la lío más...

Imagina que estás haciendo un proyecto, y todo os sale mal.  Habéis probado ya 50.000 opciones, y llega uno y dice: "Tengo una nueva idea"
_¿Te suena mejor "idea nueva"?_

Ahora piensa que por fin consigues un trabajo.  Dices: "Tengo un trabajo nuevo".  Imagina que a los dos días te cambian de puesto en la empresa, entonces dices: "Tengo un nuevo puesto".
_¿Cambiarías el orden en esas frases?_


----------



## mirx

xOoeL said:


> Ja, ja. Me parto.
> 
> A ver si no la lío más...
> 
> Imagina que estás haciendo un proyecto, y todo os sale mal. Habéis probado ya 50.000 opciones, y llega uno y dice: "Tengo una nueva idea"
> _¿Te suena mejor "idea nueva"?_
> 
> Ahora piensa que por fin consigues un trabajo. Dices: "Tengo un trabajo nuevo". Imagina que a los dos días te cambian de puesto en la empresa, entonces dices: "Tengo un nuevo puesto".
> _¿Cambiarías el orden en esas frases?_


 

Bravo Joel, no pudo haber sido más claro.

Y si, efectivamente las contradiciones son deliberadas así como las correpsiones.


----------



## Casusa

Ay Xooel, muchas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## xOoeL

Nueva idea:
Siempre ha habido formas y maneras para hacer las cosas (más o menos acertadas), por lo que yo siempre pondría "nuevo" delante en esos casos.
Google no es muy fiable, pero mira lo siguiente:


			
				Google said:
			
		

> aproximadamente *1,220,000* de *"nueva forma"
> *aproximadamente *154,000* de *"forma nueva"
> 
> *aproximadamente *742,000* de *"nueva manera"*
> aproximadamente *76,700* de *"manera nueva"*


Hay un 900% (¡Cómo suena eso!) más de apariciones de "nueva forma" y "nueva manera" que de "forma nueva" y "manera nueva"


----------



## xOoeL

Ese ejemplo no vale , porque hemos dicho que poner "nuevo" delante da idea de que se ha sustituido por otro.  Puede que las ocurrencias de "coche nuevo" tengan significado distinto a las de "nuevo coche".

Bueno, de todas formas, yo renuncio ahora.


----------



## Marieteeee

dec-sev said:


> ¿ Y si los acabo de comprar en second-hand? ¿Son nuevos o estan neuvos? La condición de los muebles comprados no es bastante bien.
> 
> He oído decir que " tengo un coche nuevo" y "tengo un nueve coche" no son lo mismo. Si no me equivoco la primera frase se refiere a otro coche ( he vendido mi coche y me he comprado un nuevo) cuando la segunda se refiere a otra marca. ¿O no es?


 

"Tengo un coche nuevo" y "tengo un nuevo coche" significan lo mismo, "pero tengo un nuevo coche" suena un poco raro y no creo que sea correcto. Si compras un coche de segunda mano no dices que "es nuevo" (a no ser que se fabricara hace poco tiempo), dices que "está nuevo" si se conserva bien, es decir, fisicamente parece nuevo.


----------



## corre

Marieteeee said:


> una persona que esta estudiando español no tiene porque saber como habla cada país en concreto


Pero SÍ le conviene saber, como resultado, que cierta expresión no queda en concreto.

Que sigamos las discusiones de esta manera.


----------



## Jellby

"Tengo un nuevo coche" transmite la idea de que ya tenías varios y que ahora tienes otro más, o que has cambiado el que tenías por otro. Puede de segunda o quinta mano.

"Tengo un coche nuevo" transmite la idea de que tienes un coche que es nuevo o al menos lo parece. Si es de segunda mano normalmente uno añadiría "... bueno, no es nuevo, es de segunda mano".


----------

